# half way through my sustanon 250 cycle :)



## nurahh (Mar 7, 2012)

I am 21 years old and i done alot of research about steroids ect and after 2,3 years in the gym i decided to do a 10 week cycle of sustanon 250 

am doing a 10 week cycle with hard training 4/5 time per week and a 2500 calories diet per day

this is my first cycle...

When i used to inject in my quads i couldnt walk for days but now when i inject i cant feel nothing.... my bodys used to it i guess !

am half way through my cycle and everything is looking good  am at 5 weeks and 1 days 2day and i look much bigger my t shirts are getting really tight on me and so are my jackets...  i got strength gains ect in the gym i inject twice a week.... 250 each time so thats 500mg per week

I normally get bad acne but since ive started injecting... my acne has improved.... i take pantophenic acid... that may be the reason !

A mate of mine said give it 2 more weeks and u will wake up in the morning 1 day and u will see a big difference as in BOOM ! is this true?

What shall i expect in the next 2 weeks? More strength ? more size on my self ? thanks lad i appreciate everything you do on here..... i just joined to post this... think ill have a look on here when ever i can lol

Im doing pct with clomid and nolva 3 weeks after last injection


----------



## nurahh (Mar 7, 2012)

someone ??


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Well you wont wake up with a boom... Its all gradual bro... Keep the diet and protein intake high as well as quality carbs and you will enjoy what you see in the mirror...

The steroid is an aid for that recovery and extra strength to help push weight and build muscle...

Keep it up and dont give up... Have you got all your PCT meds and have you planned you PCT...


----------



## nurahh (Mar 7, 2012)

Ive put on 15 pounds ! ? in my 5th week ! do you think i can gain 30 pounds ? i weight like 135 pounds My protein intake is high  and i do get in quality carbs  My main carbs are oats ! does the job !

i havent got pct yet .... but i got like 3 people their who i can get it off and im going to be getting it this week sometime... even though i wont need them for another 8 weeks ! lol but best to get hold of it 4 weeks in advance 

do u think i can put another 15 pounds on within my 5 weeks remaining ? thanks


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

nurahh said:


> Ive put on 15 pounds ! ? in my 5th week ! do you think i can gain 30 pounds ? i weight like 135 pounds My protein intake is high  and i do get in quality carbs  My main carbs are oats ! does the job !
> 
> i havent got pct yet .... but i got like 3 people their who i can get it off and im going to be getting it this week sometime... even though i wont need them for another 8 weeks ! lol but best to get hold of it 4 weeks in advance
> 
> do u think i can put another 15 pounds on within my 5 weeks remaining ? thanks


Did you used to weigh 135 pounds or weigh that now mate?


----------



## nurahh (Mar 7, 2012)

i used to weigh just under 9 stone ! now i weigh like just under 9 stone ! ive gone up 1 stone .... i dont no if its 135 lbs.... but im no good with lbs... but i know i put 1 stone on !


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

nurahh said:


> i used to weigh just under 9 stone ! now i weigh like just under 9 stone ! ive gone up 1 stone .... i dont no if its 135 lbs.... but im no good with lbs... but i know i put 1 stone on !


Well done with the gains mate


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> Was just under 9 stone, now just under 9 stone? to me that's no gain whatsoever.lol


Lol thats what i thought when i first read it. Obviously means just under 10 now though. Any before and after pics OP?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

na not really mate, no boom... also extend it to 12 weeks defo.... but the somewhat `boom` will happen around week 8 or 9 or 10


----------



## nurahh (Mar 7, 2012)

i mean under 10 stone lmaoo :S sorry lads... but i get mixed up with kgs and lbs... i just go by stone.... i put 1 stone on izactly ! maybe 1.1 stone !  on 5 weeks and 2 days now  an the somewhat boom will happen aroun 8,9,10 weeks ! hmm sounds good ! but.... i only got enough for 10 weeks ! i might order another 4 amp  lol my arms look more bigger in my clothing now aswell lol


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

im onto my 8th week of 10. im also 21years old.

ive been training since the new year and ive seen loads of size like you mate.  i got a little BOOM around week 6. loads of strength and arms looked massive. i havent seen much more gains this last 2weeks 

ive gained 8/9kg of weight  im 85kg now i eat as much as i can 

my cycle is 1ml test 250 + 1ml of deca 250 on a monday

1ml suss 250 + 1ml of deca 250 on a friday

sorry for hijacking your thread, just thought id like to compare with someone my age and rough same build, keep up the good work buddy


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Currently on first injectable cycle, 2ml a week 500mg sust250.

Ive put on about 5-6kg so far, fairly strict diet, high protein, average carbs and fats. Dont want to put fat on unecessarily if I can help it.

Start of Week 5jab tomorow. Strength and drive gone through the most, chest has got noticibly thicker along with lats and arm thickness.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

my downside is my diet. cant stick to anything. but im trying 

drink plenty water aswell 

good luck guys


----------



## nurahh (Mar 7, 2012)

biglad90 u from the northeast like me aswell... where in northeast u from ? haha

I cant wait till i get that somewhat boom  haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

congrats mate, keep up the hard work!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

nurahh said:


> biglad90 u from the northeast like me aswell... where in northeast u from ? haha
> 
> I cant wait till i get that somewhat boom  haha


funnt that, im also from around the north east, im 22 now though, did my first cycle a few month ago when i was 21, and coincidentally it was a sus cycle... i got exactly 0 gains till week 8 then at week 10 i started making considerable gains throu till week 14, though my last jab was wk 12... gains somedecent size lol, best part for me even though i didnt train it much was traps, you could see the separation clearly through a loose black t shirt... started doing deads at week10 went up 10k every week for amonth started 160 ended 200, thogh my diet and training were next to nothing until week 9, if id started training and eating proper, earlier i reckon i would have easy smashedd 220 dead (natty max was 170  )


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

im from washignton orignally, live in durham now  what about u guys?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Any updates??


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

10 stone and on gear? Did I read that right? Or is it typo or something?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

nurahh said:


> i used to weigh just under 9 stone ! now i weigh like just under 9 stone ! ive gone up 1 stone .... i dont no if its 135 lbs.... but im no good with lbs... but i know i put 1 stone on !





Lucky233 said:


> Ay?? I said ten weeks into my cycle some1 needs a early night lol


Not you mate


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

9 Stone, using gear?

I'll tell you what to take................nevermind Sust.........

SCRANABOL 5000.


----------

